# 2003 audi allroad sunroof doesnt tilt



## vdubkidd96 (Nov 8, 2012)

the roof opens and everything i know how to tilt it but when i go to tilt it, it does not. when i turn the knob all the way to slide it back normally.


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

Have you popped out the plastic cover and unscrewed (like 3? If I remember correctly...) the screws to see if the connections are good? There's like 3 pin connectors up there and one of them might be seated odd or jolted a little loose.


----------



## vdubkidd96 (Nov 8, 2012)

got it working thanks :thumbup:


----------

